# Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam



## martin (7 Juli 2006)

> Subject: erdienen mit Ihrem Bankkonto
> 
> PLATINWAY Corp
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------

das übliche Gesülze, aber langsam etwas aufwändiger gestaltet.

Egal: auffallend ist unter "contact us" die angegebene Fax-Nummer: +49-306-908-85**
Hmmmm, wenn Berlin 030 als Vorwahl hat, kann es dann noch eine Vorwahl 0306 geben?!? Die Nummer ist übrigens wirklich geschaltet, es piepst, wenn man da anruft... Reversesuche bringt natürlich nix...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Nummer anonymisiert modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*

Die Namen variieren immer. Hier eine kleine Übersicht über die bisher erschienenen "Firmennamen"

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Jobangebote_in_e-Mails


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Platinway.org Geldwäsche-Spam*



			
				martin schrieb:
			
		

> das übliche Gesülze, aber langsam etwas aufwändiger gestaltet.
> 
> Egal: auffallend ist unter "contact us" die angegebene Fax-Nummer: +49-306-908-85**
> Hmmmm, wenn Berlin 030 als Vorwahl hat, kann es dann noch eine Vorwahl 0306 geben?!? Die Nummer ist übrigens wirklich geschaltet, es piepst, wenn man da anruft... Reversesuche bringt natürlich nix...



Die Vorwahl ist Berlin.

Gruß


----------

